# "Heyyy....ab ...



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...an diee Küüste....... frei nach dem Sommerhit :q 
In einer halben Stunde ist Ace beimir und wir werden mal schauen, was so geht. Hoffentlich schwächt sich der Wind noch ein klein wenig ab, denn sonst is mit Belly wohl Essig  
Auf jeden Fall sind wir guter Dinge und werden nachher mal kurz berichten....
Bis dann denn #h


----------



## simon s (26. Oktober 2003)

Viel Spaß leute  :m 


MFG Simon


----------



## JonasH (26. Oktober 2003)

Vieeeel Spass!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und viel Fisch!


----------



## Fischbox (26. Oktober 2003)

Petri Heil Ihr beiden!!!#6#6

Ich werde mich unter der Woche auch noch mal oben sehen lassen. Tendenz ist Mittwoch & Donnerstag. Kommt ganz auf die Witterung an, und wann Gerlinger mir meine neue Rute liefert. Hab aus meiner schönen dreiteiligen Mefo-Spinnrute nämlich vorgestern mal ganz flux 'ne vierteilige gemacht. 
War ganz einfach!!!:e


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2003)

Petri Heil und dicke Fische wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Klausi (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich drücke euch die Daumen. Petri Heil.


----------



## Tiffy (26. Oktober 2003)

Fangt was ! #h


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2003)

Viel Glück Vossi und lass dich nicht von Ace verangeln 

Hab auch gerade meine Hardy montiert und werd jetzt mal ein Barsche für´s Abendbrot spinnern.

Lufthochdruck und kalt. Da geht bestimmt was.

Tschüssi#h


----------



## Zwergpirat (26. Oktober 2003)

Na denn mal viel Hetri Peil 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Fangmeldungen. Ich konnte dieses Wochenende leider nicht los:c  ( immer noch Renovierungsarbeiten)

@ Fischbox. Das hat doch auch Vorteile, denn vierteilige Ruten sind wesentlich transportfreundlicher:q


----------



## Broesel (26. Oktober 2003)

denn mal los..und lasst mir auch noch ein Fischli drin, damit ich vielleicht in dieser Woche  auch mal "Stinkefinger" bekomme... :q

Viel Spaß euch beiden... #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2003)

Viel Spaß euch beiden und Fisch dazu.

@Fischbox
Wer fischt noch mit 3 teiligen Ruten auf Mefo. Geht denn noch einer mit Teleskopruten an die Küste
Kauf Dir einen zweiteiligen Knüppel, hast dann auch bessere Aktion in der Rute


Die 4 teilige kannst jetzt umbauen als Bellyrute. Säg den Griff kürzer:q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (26. Oktober 2003)

> Wer fischt noch mit 3 teiligen Ruten auf Mefo......



Da mach ich mal Meldung......Browning Carboxy Trout 3m + 3.45m...beide dreiteilig......bin überzeugt von denen. Ace hat die 3m auch......also es gibt noch Leute die mit dreiteiligen losziehen


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2003)

HI,

viel erfolg und holt was raus! Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!

@Fischbox: deine Avatars sind jedes mal wieder eine Freude!  Wenn Mittwoch --melde Dich mal! Komme ggf. mit.
Obwohl vielleicht (zur Wegeinsparung) mal schauen wollte, ob es in Brodten wirklich keine Dorsche gibt...)

Petri wünscht
themutator #h


----------



## Fischbox (26. Oktober 2003)

Aaaaachtunck!! Avatarwechsel!

@Bellyboatangler 



> Die 4 teilige kannst jetzt umbauen als Bellyrute. Säg den Griff kürzer




...und dann gibt es auch endlich einen richtig guten Grund das ich mir ein Belly zulegen *muß* .   

Muß aber auch feststellen das ich mit der Aktion mehr als zufrieden war, denn es war eigentlich nur 'ne ziemlich günstige Eurostar-Allround-Peitsche.

@Theactor

Wegen Mittwoch schauen wir mal. Je nachdem wie der Wind pustet, wollte ich eigentlich Richtung Weißenhaus, denn so mittig in der Woche sollte es dort eigentlich nicht zu überlaufen sein.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2003)

@ Maddin

Muß Du mir in den Rücken fallen! 

Naja habe ja auch mal mit einer Black Star von Cormoran (3 teilig)angefangen und war sehr zufrieden, bis mir so ein Touri drauf trat.  War leider Totalschaden. Habe zwar den Wert wieder bekommen, nur leider die Rute nicht mehr! Hast aber erstmal ne zweiteile Rute, wirst sie nieweider freiwillig gegen eine 3 teilige eintauschen!!!


----------



## Maddin (26. Oktober 2003)

> Hast aber erstmal ne zweiteile Rute, wirst sie nieweider freiwillig gegen eine 3 teilige eintauschen!!!



OK, leider fall ich dir jetzt wieder in den Rücken.....ich hatte in meinem (im Vergleich zu deinem:q ) kurzen Anglerleben mehrere zweiteilige Ruten. Das einzig Nachteilige ist, dass man bei dreiteiligen+ Ruten mehr auf die Ausrichtung der Ringe achten muss.....finde ich


----------



## MichaelB (26. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ich denke mal die Unterschiede sind ähnlich gravierend wie "mit 10er Schnur werfe ja viiiel weiter als mit 12er"  
Mit meiner 3-teiligen war ich genau so zufrieden wie jetzt mit der 2-teiligen - bis auf daß ich heutzutage eben echt weniger auf die Ausrichtung der Ringe achten muß, dafür aber eine größere Transportlänger in Kauf zu nehmen habe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schleie! (26. Oktober 2003)

Viel Glück! Also Petri Heil!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

:q ...na was hier so alles gepostet wird :q 
Jedenfalls bin ich wieder zurück und kann schonmal sagen, dass es echt klasse war.... Bericht und Bilder folgen, wenn ich in der Küche fertig bin und anschliessend die ekelhaft stinkigen Finger wieder sauber habe  ... ach so...erstmal die Ausrüstung aufklaren...ich denke mal so in eineinhalb Stunden dann wieder :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

Um 14:00 Uhr trafen Ace und ich uns beim Schotten...nicht auf der Insel, nein in Reinfeld.....schnell die Sachen in meine Kutsche umgeladen und los...Die Fahrt verging recht schnell, da wir genügend Gesprächstoff hatten.
Auch drehte sich das Thema um den Wind, der nach Ace' Aussage abflauen sollte....Na hoffentlich....
Am Strand trafen wir dann auf Dirk und wussten doch nicht so Recht, ob wir wasern sollten...aber der "Gruppenzwang" :q 
Naja....wir witzelten jedenfalls darüber, wer wohl zuerst umfällt in der Welle....<p>
Dirk lacht noch 




<p>
und Ace schaute lieber gar nicht erst so genau hin


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...wir habe es jedenfalls unbeschadet überstanden und machten uns daran, die Fische ein klein wenig zu ärgern.
Die Welle war nicht schlecht, aber es liess sich doch ganz gemütlich paddeln...<p>






<p>
...und fotografieren auch noch.... :q


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2003)

Bitte weitermachen!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...und was soll ich sagen, Fisch gab es auch reichlich....<p>
volle Konzentration im Drill :q<p>





<p>das war denn mein Ergebnis (ohne Filettiermesser gar nicht so einfach)<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<p>
Insgesamt ein richtig runder Bellnachmittag.......
Ace, Dirk.....ich warte auf Wiederholung....dringend #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Oktober 2003)

SUPER ! :k :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

so sah das Ganze mit Flossen dran aus....die Mefo tut mir in der Seele weh, obwohl sie sicherlich gut schmecken wird.....43 cm, aber der Drilling sass direkt in den Kiemen ....keine Chance zum Releasen...leider....zwar nicht mein "Schonmass", aber Mass<p>


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

Mann dat war echt n geiler Abend...Wiederholung und zwar sofort:q
hat alles gepasst, Spass und auch noch Fisch...ausserdem hatte der Wind wirklich (etwas)abgeflaut.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

Schöne Lichtspiele am Herbsthimmel


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

Nach diesen 6 Burschen hab ich mit C&amp;R weitergemacht um nicht die ganze Küche zu versauen  

insgesammt waren waren es bei mir glaub ich 15 alle in ordentlichen Größen.Bei den anderen lief es ähnlich...ein richtig Guter Tag


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...Hallo Ace Du "neuer" Diggler :q :q 
Du hast aber auch gedrillt ohne Ende...und 15 halte ich fast für untertrieben :q ...


----------



## havkat (26. Oktober 2003)

Feines Arbeiten Männers! #6

Wenn der Wecker stärker sein sollte als mein innerer Schweinehund, werde ich morgen früh ma büschn kuckn gehn.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

@havkat

geiles Avatar...ist dir wie aus´m Gesicht geschnitten:q

@Vossi
naja du warst aber auch nicht mehr aus´m Wasser zu kriegen.
Jetzt weiss ich endlich was "diggeln" ist.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Oktober 2003)

Welchen Strand wart Ihr denn ??
Nur mal so nachgefragt. :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...da wo man im Frühjahr das meiste Geld mit einer Imbissbude verdienen kann :q 
Alles klar #h #h :q


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

hey Vossi los einen noch....DANN GIBTS NE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theactor (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

SAUBEEER, Jungz!
DAS nenne ich eine gelungene Angelsession!

Ein bisschen neidisch,

theactor #h


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2003)

Hier nochmal ein Bild der´heftigen Dünung am Strand

War nicht leicht da durchzukommen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2003)

...und dieses Bild gehört eigentlich verboten Ace....nu hast Du's :g


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. Oktober 2003)

hey klasse jungs, da ging es ja richtig ab bei euch und die bilder finde ich klasse

äh, waren da auch ausserirdische am werk oder was ist das für ein grünes männchen am belly boat :q


----------



## MFGI (27. Oktober 2003)

Das war richtig klasse.
Tolle Bilder, schöne Fische. Da macht es richtig Spaß zu lesen und zu träumen.
Aufgrund der Entfernung zur Küste mancher Angler kann es aber auch ein paar Schmerzen verursachen.


----------



## Fischbox (27. Oktober 2003)

@MFGI 

:m Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch nachträglich zum gestrigen Geburtstag!!!!#g


@ Ace  + Vossi 


Cooooler Angeltag #6 und schöner Bericht mit gewohnt richtig guten Bildern und für Eure Verhältnisse ungewohnt guten Fischen   !!! Hat bestimmt 'nen tierischen Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe ich habe unter der Woche am Imbißbudenstrand ähnlich gute Erfolge.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2003)

Geil Männers.
Ich habe schon einen Wurstanhänger gekauft. Spätestens im April2004 bin ich Millionär:m 
Vorallendingen werd ich mich an Stephan dumm verdienen:m 

Tims Mefowürste. 24 Stunden Grill in WH 

Schöne Fänge #6


----------



## Deichkind (27. Oktober 2003)

goooooile fischerei leude! wow! 

womit habt ihr gefischt? leicht gepilkt oder geblinkert? 

die fliegen blieben wohl dieses mal im trockenen, was?
andreasg hatte einen ähnlich guten lauf in dahme – ausschliesslich auf wattis! mir war es leider dieses wochenende nicht vergönnt!#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2003)

sauber Jungs. Werde diese Woche mich auch noch zwingen, paar Stunden an die Küste zu fahren und dann ist auch schon fast meine Saison vorbei!


----------



## südlicht (27. Oktober 2003)

Tolle Story, tolle Fotos, schöne Fische!! :m 
Was will man mehr??

Fiel beim Lesen wieder wieder mal ins Wachkoma, will endlich wieder an die Küste!!!:c :c :c  ...dabei ist es doch erst 3 Wochen her...!

@PUCK: Auf was hattest du die MeFo?

Eric


----------



## Matrix (27. Oktober 2003)

Moin Ace un Co..
sauber gemacht!!! Schade ich hab mich leider von den Windvorhersagen abschrecken laßen, hoffentlich sind noch ein paar Dorsche übrig. Außerdem war ich unterwegs und hab meiner Freundín ein neuen Wachhund gekauft...
Und nun raus mit der Sprache, wo wart ihr den nun ???


----------



## südlicht (27. Oktober 2003)

Hey Jan #h 

Du, aber das Dubbing reicht kaum über einen warmen Winter hinaus....:q :q :q 

Eric :m


----------



## Deichkind (27. Oktober 2003)

@matrix
na schau dir doch mal den einstiegsplatz von den jungs an und überlege mal, wo man mit seinem belly bist fast an die wurstbude ranfahren kann? ich sach nur "weissenhaus"!
ps. dein "wachhund" ist hoffentlich ein grosser, gefangen im kleinen körper!


----------



## Esoxologe (27. Oktober 2003)

Weissenhaus.....
Das zergeht auf der Zunge....Weissenhaus...Jaaaaaa das isses.
Da hatte ich vor 3 Wochen einen Mordsbiss.Weissenhaus......
Am Samstag, geht`s rund.
Bis der Arm abfällt,
mich die weissen Herren in enger Sportjacke vom Strand schleifen,
ich des Wahnsinns fette Beute werde,oder,oder,oder.
3 Tage am Strand,das wird suuuuuperoberaffengeil.:z:z
Schnell noch die Woche runtergerissen ,dann den Atlantis getreten bis ich Seeluft schnupper und dann geht`looooos......Weissenhaus.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2003)

> womit habt ihr gefischt?


 :q ....mit 'ner Bellyrute, 'ner Rolle...Schnur drauf (klar) und 'nem Köder
:q :q 
Ace mit Gladsax-Wobbler, Dirk und ich mit Hansen-Flash....
Und bevor nun die Frage nach der Tiefe aufkommt.....#c #c ..keine Ahnung.... so ca. 250-500 mtr. vom Strand entfernt....irgendwo dazwischen....Tiefenmessungen konnten wir leider nicht durchführen, da wir mehr mit knipsen und angeln beschäftigt waren :q 





> mich die weissen Herren in enger Sportjacke vom Strand schleifen,


 .....da isser wieder, dieser Virus :q


----------



## Esoxologe (27. Oktober 2003)

Diggler du hast recht.
Ich habe zwar noch nie eine MEFO gefangen,aber ich bin dem Laster Meeresangeln komplett verfallen.
Wie diggelt man eigentlich Dorsche,wegen denen sause ich ja schliesslich 1000 Km?????


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Oktober 2003)

> Wie diggelt man eigentlich Dorsche


 ... Diggeln oder wie der Lateiner sagt digglae digglensis.....:q 
Auswerfen, Bügel umklappen und den Blinker/Wobbler absinken lassen.... dann, wenn der Biss nicht schon im Absinken erfolgt, die Kurbel der Rolle betätigen und schön langsam einkurbeln.... immer wieder begleitet von kurzem aufditschen auf dem Grund.....geht aber leider nur bei krautfreiem Untergrund......
Viel Spass beim Diggeln  :q


----------



## Fischbox (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi



> ... Diggeln oder wie der Lateiner sagt digglae digglensis...




* Schlaumeier!!!!  *


----------



## MichaelB (28. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@Fischbox: und in den einschlägigen Lehrbüchern ( bzw gemeißelten Mamortafeln ) des diggelns enden die Sätze dann mit _digglitur_  / _diggluntur_   

@Dorschdiggler: *ODER?*  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Esoxologe (28. Oktober 2003)

Also,gut gediggelt ist halb filetiert,oder??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2003)

:q ... absolut richtig, wobei das Diggeln die angenehmere Sache ist  :q 
Ich halte mal die Daumen und denke, dass Du berichten wirst.... Viel Glück....evtl. bin ich am Sonntag auch wieder on tour....#h


----------



## Esoxologe (29. Oktober 2003)

Wo denn??? Würde es dir etwas ausmachen zwei unbeschlagenen  Anglern das DIGGELN zu zeigen???
Bist du eigentlich immer mit BB unterwegs oder auch mal am Waten???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2003)

> Bist du eigentlich immer mit BB unterwegs oder auch mal am Waten???


 ...eigentlich bin ich überwiegend am Waten....wenn aber die Truhe so langsam zu leer wird, oder der Strand zu überlaufen ist, dann geht's ab ins Belly....und die Frage nach dem Wo, kann ich im Moment noch nicht beantworten, da ich wie gesagt noch nicht ganz entschieden hab, ob überhaupt....:q  aber wenn, dann habe ich kein Problem, "meine" Diggeltechnik preiszugeben :q .... hört sich schon wieder nach einem kleinen AB Trefen an #h #h


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2003)

HI,

komme grad aus WH zurück..endlich wieder Küste! 
Konnte 6 Dorsche landen (5 gute) und traf Fischbox, mit dem ich seine erste MeFo feiern durfte (Thread folgt in Kürze).

Coast: I love it! 

Und jetzt habe ich auch endlich wieder Dorschfilet im Haus :z 

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Sönke...habe vorhin noch kurz mit Fischbox telefoniert...ich warte auf die Bilder und den Bericht, aber hörte sich im Kurzbericht schon wieder nach "ich bau die Imbissbude auf" an ;+ :q


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2003)

HI,

...naja.. morgen will er noch 3-912912 Mefo's nachlegen   :q 

Nächsten Mittwoch werde ich wohl wieder an die Küste düsen .. Dorschdigglen ist einfach der Hammer :z  
Und wenn dann ab und zu noch 'ne MeFo beisst...

Grüße,
thesagoeatertor #h


----------

